# Leaking group head.



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've had my Silvia (v2 I think) for about 6 months, bought from this forum. It gets used about once a day and I've been slack with the cleaning. This week I moved it to a different room and descaled it. Since then I've been getting a drip from the left side of the group head; not where the portafilter attaches, but just outside of that.

Anybody have any suggestions what it could be and how I can fix it? It's not a big issue but drips on my scales.

Thanks

David


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Group head gasket?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

While you may not suspect it's coming from around the PF I would suggest you replace the gasket as a process of elimination.

Do the simplest as easiest things first, replacing the gasket will not be wasted anyway.

Ian


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sounds like a sensible idea, any suggestions where to buy a replacement from? Coffee hit do a kit that was mentioned on here but it's currently out of stock.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

IIRC my last one came from espressotechno

Ian


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Update:

I wasn't looking hard enough on Coffee Hit; the gaskets were in stock just not the kit with the shower screen as well, so I ordered one from there on Friday. Today (Monday) I realised my Silvia came with a spare gasket.

Feeling like a bit of an idiot I replaced the gasket today (I'll keep the one I ordered for next time, only cost a pound) following a youtube video for guidance:






The gasket I removed looked like it was in fairly good condition (still rubbery and not cracked at all) but the grouphead was filthy. I gave it a good scrub out, put it back together again and pulled a quick espresso on it; the original leak appears to have gone although I did have another slight leak from not securing the portafilter properly. Tried again with the portafilter locked in more tightly and seems all is well again.

Thanks for the advice.

David


----------

